# New p250 sub-compact ?



## bh1974 (Aug 14, 2008)

I picked up sig's new product catalog today and saw they were offering the P250 in a sub-compact 9mm, .40, .45 but when i went to the main sig website there was no metion of a sub-compact version. anyone out there have any info about this. Thanks!! :smt023


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

There is a thread on the SiGForum that is 48 pages long on the P250 and variants. It's a "Sticky" thread in the Pistols section if you are interested. I went SiGPro for my polymer choice and got an SP2022. It seems that they are still refining the production process and so batches are leaving but they aren't huge batches yet. Perhaps a call or e-mail to SiG's Customer service would give you the quick answer you seek.


----------

